# Clandon Regis GC - Surrey



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 5, 2019)

*History of the club*
The course was built in 1994 and became a members' club in 1996.   It is the home of the Surrey County PGA and boasts a membership of 570.

*The costs*
Midweek - Â£50.00 per round before 11am, Â£40.00 per round until 3pm, Â£30.00 after 3pm.
Weekend - $60.00 per round after 12pm, Â£40.00 per round after 3pm.

*Location and website*
The course is on the A246 that runs between Leatherhead and Guildford.  Epsom Road, West Clandon, Surrey, GU4 7TT
http://www.clandonregis-golfclub.co.uk/Home.aspx

*The course*
Clandon Regis is parkland course that measures 6,485 yards off the white tees and plays as a par-72.     There are two loops of nine holes providing options of starting at both the 1st or 10th tees.
All four of the par 5s are reachable in two although there is an element of risk on the second shot on all of them.  Trees and out-of-bounds affect the 5th, 7th and 12th holes whilst a water hazard sits close to the right hand side of the green of the 15th.

The par 3s play in different directions to allow for wind concerns with the best being the 11th that stretches to 186 yards from the competition white tees.  The carry over a water hazard is much greater from this tee than the red or yellow tees with a solid long-iron or hybrid required to reach the putting surface.

The greens are undulating without ever reaching the point of impossibility although their rapid speed can make some hole locations extremely difficult.  The bunkering is intelligent and a concern both from the tee and for approach shots.

*Signature holes*
The 14th is the stroke index 1 hole and is a 414-yard par-4 from the white tees.  Out of bounds affects the left hand side but a driver is needed to get far enough down the fairway to allow an approach to a water-guarded two-tier green.  
The finishing hole has a devilish sloping left-to-right green with water along the right hand side.  You will not find an easy putt wherever the hole is located and you will be attempting to save your score in full view of the clubhouse and its large patio area.  The converse is that a well-holed putt will gain the admiration of envious players watching.

*The course condition*
This was excellent when I visited the course in the first week of July.    The definition of the fairways was superb and there was a uniform consistency about the depth of the rough and the first cut.   The bunkers were well maintained and the greens were running in excess of 10 on the stimpmeter.

*The clubhouse*
Spacious and well laid out with a large bar area, changing rooms and a good range of food options.

*Practice facilities*
Putting and chipping greens together with a range situated betwen the 1st and 10th holes.

*Overall review*
There is a positive ambience about Clandon Regis and one that has been gaining respect around Surrey in recent years.   In a county with many wonderful old courses, it is a pleasant surprise to find one of the more modern courses in such magnificent condition.   The management team and members have worked hard to produce this excellent club and it is one that is well worth a visit by players of all standards.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks good Shark, best that some on here dont look at the dress code though or there'll be 25 pages of crap ðŸ¤«


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Looks good Shark, best that some on here dont look at the dress code though or there'll be 25 pages of crap ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Some on here would love the club Chris, they still allow 5 minutes to search for your ball according to the website


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 7, 2019)

A good friend joined here a few months back. He was previously a member at Merrist Wood, and let's just say I insisted we play mine every time we had a game. I joined him a few weeks back for a knock around his new club.

There's no particularly great holes here, maybe aside from the long 3 over water. However, there's no real poor ones either.

However, the condition of the course and the greens were fantastic. Probably the best conditioned 'parkland' I have played. Great definition on the fairways which were incredibly lush and consistent, a fair first cut again consistent and trouble further afield. The greens were also fast and true, with a lot of break.

Practice facilities also very impressive, as was the club house etc

With the current deals they have I doubt there is a better value for money private members course within a good distance.


----------

